# Smilie rearrangement...



## Arch (8 Aug 2007)

Hi Admin.

Have we told you lately, you're still doing a great job?

One little request, if it's possible and no-one objects. Would it be possible to promote the rolling eye smiley to the main fixed list, perhaps at the expense of the one currently called 'razz'? I think rolling eyes gets more use, and I'm terribly lazy when it comes to calling up the main list....

Anyone agree/disaggree?


----------



## mosschops2 (8 Aug 2007)

Or we could revert to the mix 'n' match smilie arrangement!!!??

<ducks>


----------



## Arch (8 Aug 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> Or we could revert to the mix 'n' match smilie arrangement!!!??
> 
> <ducks>




You lookin' for black eye mate? 

And after I gave you all that helpful advice about the termites and woodpeckers..


----------



## mosschops2 (8 Aug 2007)

I know I know!!!


----------

